# New "Explore The Outdoors" Campaign Urges Youth To Get Outside This Summer



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio's young people are challenged to turn off their computers, televisions and video games and "Explore the Outdoors" this summer. The statewide campaign is an initiative of ODNR and many of its recreational partners, including county and metro parks. 5/23/08

More...


----------

